
Electronic music reduces host attack and mating success in dengue mosquitoes - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/30922800
======
Kliment
Fuck you to elsevier link to full text: [http://sci-
hub.tw/https://linkinghub.elsevier.com/retrieve/p...](http://sci-
hub.tw/https://linkinghub.elsevier.com/retrieve/pii/S0001-706X\(19\)30120-2)

~~~
sorenn111
Do you have a general technique for finding full papers? I often find myself
at such a crossroad

~~~
tnzn
Copy url to sci hub, simple as that. Or contact one of the authors.

------
nimbius
Im not much into the kids music these days, but I looked this one up on
Youtube and I'll admit, if i had to listen to it, I'd reconsider coitus as
well.

~~~
teilo
I am into good (read that, musical, non-repetitive, not mindlessly derivative)
electronic music, and can't agree more. I tried to like Skrillex. I don't get
it.

~~~
zeroxfe
I would love some recommendations.

~~~
teilo
Above and Beyond, Odesza, Axwell, Steve Roach (if ambient is your thing),
Kaskade, Daft Punk, Armin Van Buuren, Ferry Corsten.

By the way, by "non-repetitive" I don't mean no repetition at all, but that
there is movement in the music. It may carry the same theme and beat, but it's
evolving and going somewhere, and not just the same exact bar repeated 15
times in a row.

~~~
atom-morgan
Good recommendations and I'd add an additional upvote for Above and Beyond. I
feel like it's a good entrance into EDM.

------
keepper
It's official, mosquitos rather face extinction than listen to "Brostep"[1]...
I heard ya little guys..

[1][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dubstep#Brostep_and_American_d...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dubstep#Brostep_and_American_developments)

------
indentit
The article didn't mention anything about the volume at which they played the
music. It'd be interesting to know because I live next to a lake and could
benefit from less feeding mosquitoes!

~~~
stcredzero
Solar power this, and it would be even more environmentally friendly!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEsQ4_KiBWQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEsQ4_KiBWQ)

~~~
fhbdukfrh
Not from a noise pollution perspective :)

~~~
stcredzero
In the city, I find the noise of a fan relaxing.

------
zoeysaurusrex
Weird, it causes the same reaction in humans...

~~~
mrguyorama
You seem to be ignoring the rave scene

~~~
RPLong
Always a smart move.

------
amelius
> The observation that such music can delay host attack, reduce blood feeding,
> and disrupt mating provides new avenues for the development of music-based
> personal protective and control measures against Aedes-borne diseases.

And what about the effects of noise pollution on insect populations?

~~~
RPLong
Never mind that. How about the effects of noise pollution on the human
populations?

------
reneherse
Not the best day to post a headline like this one :)

~~~
SubiculumCode
Why?

~~~
thatswrong0
Because it sounds like an April fools joke

~~~
SubiculumCode
Man im so out if it. Had flu all week, barely know the date.

------
maltalex
Link to the music in question (Skrillex - Scary Monsters And Nice Sprites):

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSeNSzJ2-Jw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSeNSzJ2-Jw)

You know, for science.

------
whymsicalburito
Maybe this is the real reason they moved the Ultra Music Festival to Virginia
Key haha

------
bunderbunder
I don't always look for the publication date before I skim the abstract,
but...

------
pvaldes
On the other hand, earworms reproduction is explosive in presence of
electronic music. You can't have all.

------
aflag
Dancing is better than sex

~~~
reneberlin
Having sex in the rave-family from the electronic scene in berlin of the 90s
is still worth a minute to remember (at 250bpm), of course.

